
aaaa - lauraka
https://twitter.com/HSlimICRC/status/1062685181948104706
======
Bucephalus355
As for those asking what will be the catalyst for such an event:

Likely some poor sap of a country becomes the “testing ground” for a new kind
of a war, a show of force to other countries that cyber power can be the air
power of the 21st century (we will see).

Russia invading the Baltic countries (who actually have pretty decent
cybersecurity) might be a good example. Or perhaps China invading Nothern
Vietnam, where they lost a war in 1979.

~~~
ohiovr
There is already a Ukraine - Russian war going on though.

------
ChrisGranger
A more descriptive title would be nice... 'aaaa'?

------
ohiovr
What would the catalyst be for such an event?

